# FS: 25 gallon tank, stand with storage, canopy, light, last price drop $40!!



## jayc (May 23, 2010)

dimensions are 32 wide 16 high and 12 deep. I think it's around 25 gallon? includes black stand, canopy with light. Final price drop to $40
*NOW THROW IN 200W ALL GLASS AQUARIUM HEATER*


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi I deleted your other ad as you are only permitted to post it once. There are a few useful tips on this thread that may be useful for your future classified ads: http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/fres...properly-post-care-free-ad-classifieds-23775/
Good luck with the sale. 
Regards John


----------



## Mo Amirian (Feb 14, 2012)

How much for it?
EDIT: nvm it's in the title.


----------



## jayc (May 23, 2010)

Interested. Open to offers.


----------



## jayc (May 23, 2010)

bump...filter sold. tank and stand $80.00 obo


----------



## jayc (May 23, 2010)

Bump...price drop!!!


----------



## mustang5.0 (Apr 24, 2010)

Ill give you 50 bucks and pick it up tonight


----------



## jayc (May 23, 2010)

I will pm you my number and address.


----------



## jayc (May 23, 2010)

Bump...price drop


----------



## jayc (May 23, 2010)

Bump...any offers guys?


----------



## Buffer (Apr 29, 2010)

Hi, I can pay the full asking price of $60 if you can deliver. Not that I am lazy...it's just that mobility is an issue for me with a broken foot. Lol

I am in Mary Hill, Port Coquitlam area. 5 mins off Hwy.1, Exit 44.

Give me a call if you can swing by. Also can you confirm there's no leakage, scratches, and so on? Thanks. 

If you think it's far, I can understand as well. 

Buff...


----------



## fishdragon (Nov 8, 2010)

$60 is a good deal as for its full equipt.

Sent from my LT15a using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Buffer said:


> Hi, I can pay the full asking price of $60 if you can deliver. Not that I am lazy...it's just that mobility is an issue for me with a broken foot. Lol
> 
> I am in Mary Hill, Port Coquitlam area. 5 mins off Hwy.1, Exit 44.
> 
> ...


If it is not too far out of my way. I can pick that up for my friend


----------



## Buffer (Apr 29, 2010)

gklaw said:


> If it is not too far out of my way. I can pick that up for my friend


Lol. You're the best Gord! He havent call me back yet so I'll see. I pm'd my number to him already.
Hopefully he'll be able to swing by. We have great fresh air in Coquitlam. =D


----------



## jayc (May 23, 2010)

Pm sent to u.


----------



## jayc (May 23, 2010)

Bump...anyone interested? Open to offers!


----------



## jayc (May 23, 2010)

Bump...Any offers out there?


----------



## jayc (May 23, 2010)

threw in a 200W heater!


----------



## jayc (May 23, 2010)

last price drop $40!!


----------



## lar (Apr 21, 2010)

Somebody please take this!! or I will take it and my mom will give me crap for too many tanksssss


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Bump for wicked deal, that stand alone is worth a lot more than his asking price


----------



## fishdragon (Nov 8, 2010)

I already sent pm, no reply yet.


----------



## Buffer (Apr 29, 2010)

I found a buddy live by your place. Hopefully he can pick up for me today....if it's still available.


----------

